# BOS Irrigation - Installations and Service



## Xionn (Jun 26, 2010)

Irrigation Systems

-IIABC Certified
-Installations & Service
-Certified Back flow Testing
-Landscape lighting
-Water features / Ponds
-Auto-CAD Designs
-Free Estimates
-100% Guaranteed

-WCB Covered
-$5 million liability insurance

Of course BCA Members receive a discount!

604-842-0608
[email protected]


----------

